# PC Term for White Person



## Happy

lol. White Devil. 

This reminds me of a funny prank call a white guy did with an indian accent. lmao.


----------



## firedell

moon said:


> I like the term 'cracker.' I don't mind being associated with snack foods.


You're making me hungry.


----------



## Blueguardian

I guess I am "Other" according to those forms...


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## skycloud86

Mikbert said:


> What does ****** mean anyway?
> 
> YouTube - Open Racism


 
****** apparently comes from Chicago, where many Hungarian immigrants worked. Hungarian became Hunky, then ******.


----------



## ginz

mcgooglian said:


> YouTube - ace ventura white devil


oh this is awesome!


----------



## LadyAutumn

Non-Indigenous United Statesians of the Lighter Hue?


----------



## vt1099ace

Deagalman said:


> There should be a website database for PC terms. A PC dictionary that updates. Like the offical PC Catalog of 2010, etc.


 
hope this helps....
http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## Deagalman

wittySynonym said:


> ******, cracker, vanilla face, ******, the man, these are "PC" terms if I've ever heard one. Then again I could be completely wrong about the definition of "PC"
> 
> Wait I'm never wrong



A horrifying feeling it must be for one to use a non pc term in the presence of someone pc oriented. This conflicting duality of one's PC nature is at the core of PC foundations.


----------



## ape

I used to teach the Thai's to use the term honky when referring to whites when I lived there. They all caught on and it became accepted and amusing in my neighborhood

And what I find odd is that with all the billions of non whiteys on the planet, how come they never came up with a hurtfull word for whites......something that offends us?

Seems odd they could not brain storm something up

And how bout white jokes?

Why no white jokes?

Do they not have joke factories in non ****** world?


----------



## Irulan

I think the pc term should be Bethany (i.e. my name).

I generally define whiteness.


----------



## roxtehproxy

I usually just say white. If the conversation is formal, then no. Caucasian.


----------



## Skewed

Well, if you want to get all scientific with colors, then, white is simply the combination of all color spectrums.


----------



## Selden

I don't see how the word "white" would be offensive. Obviously you can't just simply name call someone as white but that goes for all other ethnicity. Caucasian would sound too technical and trying to be PC (or not). Calling someone European descendant would be an insult, because in reality you never know where they come from or what their ethnicity is (there are some African Americans who skin color happens to be white from a genetic pigmentation). Basically, I wouldn't just say "hey you're white" to someone on the street (that would be pointless and random). But if someone asked me "how do he look like?" I would respond with "well, he's white, red hair, etc..."


----------



## ape

Selden said:


> I don't see how the word "white" would be offensive. Obviously you can't just simply name call someone as white but that goes for all other ethnicity. Caucasian would sound too technical and trying to be PC (or not). Calling someone European descendant would be an insult, because in reality you never know where they come from or what their ethnicity is (there are some African Americans who skin color happens to be white from a genetic pigmentation). Basically, I wouldn't just say "hey you're white" to someone on the street (that would be pointless and random). But if someone asked me "how do he look like?" I would respond with "well, he's white, red hair, etc..."


 
"how do he look like?"

Playing basketball when the question poised?


----------



## Selden

ape said:


> "how do he look like?"
> 
> Playing basketball when the question poised?


Give me a break:tongue: I'm tired and too lazy to proofread a reply about how to describe Caucasian people. I'm half black, half white BTW (not that it matters).


----------



## ape

Selden said:


> Give me a break:tongue: I'm tired and too lazy to proofread a reply about how to describe Caucasian people. I'm half black, half white BTW (not that it matters).


Apparantly your black come out when you sleepy

Gotta admit, it's kinda funny


----------



## TurranMC

ape said:


> Apparantly your black come out when you sleepy
> 
> Gotta admit, it's kinda funny


http://losefail.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/thatsracist.gif


----------



## ape

turranmc said:


> http://losefail.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/thatsracist.gif


witch!!!!

Witch!!!

She's a witch!!!


----------



## INFpharmacist

European-American


----------



## Selden

INFPharmacist said:


> European-American


But what if they're white but Latino American?


----------



## Irulan

Yeah, and what if they are me?

It's going to be crazy if we have to start some sort of European-Canadian-Native American speak.


----------



## Kevinaswell

White people don't deserve a PC name.


----------



## Irulan

Kevinaswell said:


> White people don't deserve a PC name.


 
That's probably the best idea. Otherwise it could get too complicated.


----------



## INFpharmacist

African-American
Native-American
Asian-American
...
European-American

People, I'm only following suit. Maybe it's just too logical, or intuitive???


----------



## INFpharmacist

Selden said:


> But what if they're white but Latino American?
> 
> IMAGE


Then it's not my fault! :tongue:


----------



## Selden

INFPharmacist said:


> African-American
> Native-American
> Asian-American
> ...
> European-American
> 
> People, I'm only following suit.


Personally, I'd rather be called black or maybe colonial descent than African-American. African American could refer to a person who's white from Africa. Or it could mean an actual black immigrant from Africa, which is different from someone who's ancestors came from America. Nothing against anyone recently from Africa, it's just that white people who've been living here for two generations call themselves "American", so I can't see why blacks who have their ancestory dating back to the 18th-19th century can't simply call themselves "American" as well (same goes to other minority-American).


----------



## INFpharmacist

Selden said:


> Personally, I'd rather be called black or maybe colonial descent than African-American. African American could refer to a person who's white from Africa. Or it could mean an actual black immigrant from Africa, which is different from someone who's ancestors came from America. Nothing against anyone recently from Africa, it's just that white people who've been living here for two generations call themselves "American", so I can't see why blacks who have their ancestory dating back to the 18th-19th century can't simply call themselves "American" as well (same goes to other minority-American).


Well, I'd rather be called "European-American" than "Caucasian". I'm a 3rd gen ****** pants with NO ancestry from the Caucus Mountains, which means that I'm NOT "Caucasian".


----------



## Kevinaswell

I wish I could be called "Normal person."


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Boney cloud with human intellect


----------



## INFpharmacist

Kevinaswell said:


> I wish I could be called "Normal person."


That would be nice... Good luck with that! LOL! :tongue:


----------



## Perseus

*White turns Orange under Tungsten Lighting*



Deagalman said:


> Do you know what it is now? I read on dictionary.com that caucasian isn't correct anymore ?




It is on job application forms and dating sites.


----------



## Ikari T

I got Anglo-Saxan Protestant from my US History II professor. Or simply just Anglo-Saxan since not everybody are protestants.


----------



## Selden

It would be impossible to make a "politically correct" term for white people (or almost any ethnicity/race for that matter). Because no matter what gentle term you use, it's bound to piss off someone or make them feel it isn't "correct" enough. The only politically correct term is one that isn't used to insult someone or derived from a derogatory term.


----------



## Selden

Kevinaswell said:


> I wish I could be called "Normal person."


Well, yeah obviously. But it's not really about what you would call someone on the spot. It's more for sociologists/analysts to classify and evaluate how different sections and ethnicities are doing (e.g SAT tests).


----------



## BradyLadyWA

I didn't read through all 6 previous pages. Has anyone suggested "European American" as compared to "African American" "Asian American" "Latin American", etc.?

I also check "other" on applications, since I don't fall into any single category. I am Native American and European American. I wish it didn't even freaking matter.

Come to think of it, why does it?


----------



## Selden

BradyLadyWA said:


> I didn't read through all 6 previous pages. Has anyone suggested "European American" as compared to "African American" "Asian American" "Latin American", etc.?


I stated the problem with that in the previous posts. The problem with "European American" is that there are plenty of people who are white and are of different ethnicity (e.g Martin Sheen). Also, if a black person was from Europe and came to America, then technically he would European American (the same argument was used for the term "African American"). Sigh, the debate is pointless. If you're from America then you're American (or United American or whatever other American countries want to call us). Still, I really don't find the term "white" or "black" insulting, presuming it's not taken out of context.


----------



## MrFixit

Changing names, notions and ideas over time that are dated and may be considered offensive by a world that has progressed is fine and a symbolic byproduct of humans emotional development, however now anybody will look for anything to change even if there is no actual need at all. Just for the sake of it or to almost prove they care. Anyway the term Politically correct is outdated now in my opinion, Socially Correct is more accurate! haha!


----------

